# acer_acpi nur für Dimmen der Hintergrundbeleuchtung nutzen?

## malisha

Hey,

ich war gerade dabei, Power Management auf meinen Laptop (Acer Aspire 5520G) einzurichten und es hat auch super geklappt. Weil in der Anleitung (http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/power-management-guide.xml) nur vom Dimmen der Hintergrundbeleuchtung bei IBM-Thinkpads und Toshiba Laptops die Rede war, hab ich nach einer Möglichkeit gesucht, auch das Hintergrundlicht meines Laptops zu dimmen und bin auf acer_acpi gestoßen -> http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Acer_ACPI

Ich hab dann alles nötige in den Kernel eingebaut und acer_acpi in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 hineingeschrieben.

Jedoch wird das Modul nicht geladen, weder beim Start, noch per modprobe:

```
 modprobe acer_acpi

FATAL: Error inserting acer_acpi (/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r10/extra/acer_acpi.ko): No such device

```

Das Problem bei acer_acpi ist jedoch, dass ich kein WLAN nutzen kann und es höchstens für Bluetooth und das Dimmen der Hintergrundbeleuchtung brauche. Deshalb ist auch meine Suche nur wenig erfolgreich, da die meisten Leute Probleme mit ihrem WLAN haben.

Daher wollte ich fragen, ob man acer_acpi auch ohne diese WLAN-Funktion nutzen kann?

Lg, Malisha

----------

## 69719

Mach mal ein

```

make -C /usr/src/linux clean all modules_install install

```

ich vermute irgendwas verkorkstes in deinem Kernel. Oder nimmst du das Modul aus portage?

----------

## malisha

Erstmal danke für deine Hilfe  :Smile: 

Nein, benutze nicht das Modul aus Portage, da es hieß es wäre nur für Kernel älter als der 2.6.25er und ich nutze ja den 27er.

Hab den Befehl ausgeführt und PC rebootet, aber leider immernoch derselbe Fehler:

```
modprobe acer_acpi

FATAL: Error inserting acer_acpi (/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r10/extra/acer_acpi.ko): No such device

```

----------

## malisha

Was natürlich auch helfen könnte ist die Ausgabe von dmesg, was acer_acpi betrifft:

```
[ 4445.844458] acer_acpi: Acer Laptop ACPI Extras version 0.5

[ 4445.844486] acer_acpi: No WMI interface, unable to load.

```

Hat jemand noch eine Idee?

----------

## 69719

Das liegt daran, dass nur die 5520 series c,d,2 unterstützt werden. Das g scheint die Funktion mit dem Bios nicht mitzubringen, du kannst eventuell mal ein Bios Update versuchen.

----------

